# U.S military to train in bloodless medicine



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a good example of something scorned my the near 100 % of the world, due to prejudice and close mindedness. Now it is evidenced, that there is a basis for the positive attitude toward what the video article is about. Bloodless surgery.

Us military trains in bloodless surgery


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Here is a good example of something scorned my the near 100 % of the world, due to prejudice and close mindedness. Now it is evidenced, that there is a basis for the positive attitude toward what the video article is about. Bloodless surgery.
> 
> Us military trains in bloodless surgery


Intriguing... I hadn't heard of this type of surgery before, but if it has proven efficacy and its ramifications have been explored why not?


----------

